# Revenue Question Kind of...



## therichinc (Mar 1, 2011)

So I have been doing this for a while, I will not date myself haha. I am Operating a Audio shop in a larger city surrounded by lots of other cities with no place that has Car Audio, I really dont have a lot of competition. So on with the question,.

I have long been a SQ fan. I am wondering if any of the shops out there are offering tuning sessions at a price per hour or price per job basis. By this I mean Tuning HU's and Amps with a Oscope and RTA. If there are DSP's involved naturally that would come into play as well. I am more wondering if any of you guys are doing basic tune-ups (no DSP involved) type setups? IF so What are the rates that are being taken in? 

Hopefully some of the shop owners will chime in but any info is appreciated.

Thanks guys

Rich


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

When I bought my first Zapco DC amp 3 or so years ago, the shop was willing to tune it for $90/hour if I remember correctly. He was very helpful and not stingy with info and gave me enough tips to get me off to a good start if I chose to do it myself.(Which I did).


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

i know my local shop does that sort of thing, i inquired. the rate however i'm not too sure of. i can definitely say that it is a by the hour sort of thing, but i Think, unless you buy a bit one or ten there, it is in the neighborhood of $75/hour. i think for those items that setup is included in the installation price and as far as i know it is free to change if you're not satisfied. for only so long of course.


----------



## therichinc (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Totally agree with last post, yes when buying a Mosconi DSP or a 360.2 or 360.3 setup would be included with Install. I was just curious about tuning for someone who didnt have a DSP really. But thanks for the reply guys I was thinking somewhere along the lines of 50-75 per hour. Just not sure if there is really the market for that sort of thing in the area I am working in now. But I am gonna try it anyway....


----------

